# Gerald Henderson re-signs for 18M/3 years



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9513764/charlotte-bobcats-re-sign-gerald-henderson-report-says

This seems like a pretty reasonable deal to me. Not sure why it took so long if this is where it was going to. Of course Henderson probably could have gotten a little bit more if he had been unrestricted, but I would guess that no one was willing to tie up their cap space in signing Gerald to an offer sheet.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't know if he could have gotten more. This seems about right.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I think he was looking for around 8 a year, which would have been too much. The mid-level is reasonable.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stick this here. Gerald had a nice game against the Wizards, this was pretty damned sweet


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea, I mean, Hendo not being a 3-point shooter is really a killer, but he finds a way to make it work and has really good chemistry with Charlotte's core guys. I like him as a role player/veteran presence.


----------

